# How to Raise Hematocrit levels?



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I had some blood work done, and my hematocrit was 44.7. Other than hooking up with some EPO, is there a way to raise that level, or am I stuck with it.

I have read that living at altiude will raise the level, but I already live at 5000 ft and am not going to move higher.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*You're normal*



MikeBiker said:


> I had some blood work done, and my hematocrit was 44.7. Other than hooking up with some EPO, is there a way to raise that level, or am I stuck with it.
> 
> I have read that living at altiude will raise the level, but I already live at 5000 ft and am not going to move higher.


There are many pro's with your Hct. It's not holding you back in any significant way. Hct is not the single measure that can tell you how fast you are. You could try a hypoxic tent and sleep at 12K, or you could iron supplement and run the risk of hemochromatosis.


----------



## dave962b (Oct 5, 2004)

you could try getting renal cell carcinoma or von-Hippel Lindau syndrome


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

dave962b said:


> you could try getting renal cell carcinoma or von-Hippel Lindau syndrome


Sounds like a plan. Then after I win the TDF, I could fund a foundation to cure them.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

Dude, 45 is not low. EPO would be your only option. Or get tested while really dehydrated, or hydrated, I can never remember. Gotta go, cops are coming...


----------



## scotmart (Dec 31, 2005)

MikeBiker said:


> I had some blood work done, and my hematocrit was 44.7. Other than hooking up with some EPO, is there a way to raise that level, or am I stuck with it.
> 
> I have read that living at altiude will raise the level, but I already live at 5000 ft and am not going to move higher.


The average Hematocrit for all blood samples, taken from all riders, at the last 5 TdFs is a bit under 42.

Most people get the mistaken interpretation that an average HcT is 45+ (since most labs list 'normal' values as 42-51 or so). The range is what is considered normal, but does not imply an average. The average Hct for a healthy male is about 44. Athletes run a little lower due to incresaed plasma volume (red cell volume increases with exercise also, but not to the same degree as plasma volume, hence the lower Hct).

So, you're already above average for a non-athlete, and have an advantage against a vast majority of athletes (purely in terms of O2 carrying capacity, assuming you were well hydrated and your other indices were normal).

Scott


----------



## joel.engstrom (Jan 29, 2006)

scotmart: how do you know that "The average Hematocrit for all blood samples, taken from all riders, at the last 5 TdFs is a bit under 42."

thanks
/Joel


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

You could just of think something that makes you blush and as your face´s getting red your blood is being raised and thus your hematocrit.Isn´t this great?


----------



## scotmart (Dec 31, 2005)

joel.engstrom said:


> scotmart: how do you know that "The average Hematocrit for all blood samples, taken from all riders, at the last 5 TdFs is a bit under 42."
> 
> thanks
> /Joel


The results of the pre-race checks are reported every year.

Scot


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

You could stop drinking water 48 hours before your next race, that will raise your HCr. Good luck.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Move to Copacabana. Bolivia, that is. It's on the shores of lake Titicaca at an altitude of 12,500 feet.


----------

